# Home



## heath (May 2, 2013)

Saw the surgeon today finally and got to come home thankfully. 
My surgery was much longer then anticipated and found out today I had to have lymph nodes removed because they were quite enlarged and I was a mess when he got in there - more then he anticipated. And surgeon said he was glad I had a voice. He said "diseased" portions were intertwined with my voice box too and he had to make a call to damage the nerves and my voice or leave bit of disease behind. Which he did leaving bit behind. Pathology won't be back for 2 wks but sounds like my gut instincts to get another endo were right.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow.... glad to hear you are home. I agree with your surgeon's decision, and I'm glad your voice is working!

Hang in there and get the rest you deserve!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

So glad you are home and double so glad you got a second opinion. Now; put those tootsies up and take care of your self. Big time pampering is in order.

Hugs,


----------

